# 4000 acre Still hunting club. SE Ga McIntosh Co.



## Confederate_Jay (Nov 22, 2012)

Located just outside Townsend Ga. off hwy 57 about 5 miles from I-95 and situated halfway between Brunswick and Savannah - convenient to Hinesville, Sav'h, Richmond Hill, Brunswick, Jax. We have a couple openings. Our club is a pin in system- 26 club stands with plots (towers/shoot houses),  large camp area, good road system. Dues have been around $1375 last 3 years. 

 Trying to get a jump on things. We have a 4000 acre club and will have a few openings for 2013. We want a total of 22 members  at $1375 each,  short of 22 dues will be a little higher.  That works out to a ratio of 181+ acres per member. 

We have 26+ club stands (Shooting houses -towers- buddy stands) with food plots . Almost all club stands are fully enclosed with roofs.


40-50 acres  (almost 2 miles) of powerline
Several miles of old abandoned RR Bed
Good roads
Camp area (no power- use generator) 
Well water
New Shelter/covered and lit skinning rack
Sign in board
2 bucks 4 points on one side
1 Guest buck (for family or paying guest)
4 does
3 Gobblers
2 Permanent personal stands 
We've applied and been approved for project WINGS thru Ga Power and NRCS - 
We have abundant deer and turkey and hogs
Join now and have access for Turkey season.

Call/text Jay (912)977-4325 or PM me for more info 



For additional pictures of the club, stands, and some of the harvest, click on the thread links listed below also.

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=600255&highlight=

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=506580&highlight 

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=633857&highlight=


__________________
"If you want to see the little young' un come out in grown men, put a deer between them" - you can quote me on that


----------



## pawpaw1967 (Nov 23, 2012)

after you and i talked today me and my son went thru the pics were decided. if you have 2 openings we'll take em. both deposits are set aside. heres my number again 864-934-4908


----------



## Confederate_Jay (Jan 31, 2013)

ttt


----------



## Clubrcr (Feb 8, 2013)

Jay

Thanks for showing me the property. It was a wonderful track of land. You guys have done a great job with it. You guys sound like a group I'd enjoy hunting with. I'll be in touch soon.


----------



## Confederate_Jay (Feb 20, 2013)

ttt


----------



## Wallhanger (Mar 11, 2013)

Pm sent


----------



## Confederate_Jay (Mar 24, 2013)

ttt


----------



## Confederate_Jay (Apr 8, 2013)

ttt


----------



## firegator26 (May 11, 2013)

any openings left


----------

